# Black Billow V2



## Sir Vape

We have some Black V2 Billow's and some silver as well coming in late next week. For those that missed out on the first batch here's your chance to get yourself one. 




These are up for pre-order on our site 

Silver http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-billow-v2-rta-by-ehpro

Black http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-black-billow-v2-rta-by-ehpro

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Renesh

Done.. now to wait for the vape mail....


----------



## Keyaam

After using a billow V2 for the past hour ill advise any vaper to get one. This is what a newer version of an already awesome tank should be like. thanks again sirvape for the quick delivery

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh

Received mine at about 4pm and just finished 5ml. Its amazing what a good tank can do to juice. Thanks Sirvape for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carlito

Sir vape is a legend received mine this morning vaped 4 tanks already awesome tank BUY ONE 
DO IT DO IT!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Glad your enjoying it @Carlito

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Carlito said:


> Sir vape is a legend received mine this morning vaped 4 tanks already awesome tank BUY ONE
> DO IT DO IT!!


20ml in a day 
Must of finished off like this,

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Donnie you a legend

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nooby

To billow, or not billow...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Carlito

HAHAHA 20ml is key the right flavour and the right build equals happy!!
@Nooby the billow v2 is sick compared to the v1 just keep in mind once u get it you wont wanna
vape other tanks for a while!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Waltervh said:


> Received mine at about 4pm and just finished 5ml. Its amazing what a good tank can do to juice. Thanks Sirvape for it


Walter so are you the reason for the cloudy day today


----------



## Hami

Anymore pics of the black tank? I cant decide between it or the silver. Also does this come with a spare glass tank?


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> To billow, or not billow...


To billow. If you get a dry hit on this tank then you should quit Vaping. Its amazing how this thing holds up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

this tank rocks on the m80 at 50watts and 450f

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Barak

Does the billow leak easily? i struggle on the goblin. maybe one out of every 3 builds do not leak. but i think with the raised airholes above the juice channel, this sold probably leak a bit less? or am i wrong? or am i just not good at wicking?


----------



## Keyaam

Barak said:


> Does the billow leak easily? i struggle on the goblin. maybe one out of every 3 builds do not leak. but i think with the raised airholes above the juice channel, this sold probably leak a bit less? or am i wrong? or am i just not good at wicking?


Its early days for me but i had zero leaks thus far. I just stuffed the cotton in the upper juice channel and closed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barak

Keyaam said:


> Its early days for me but i had zero leaks thus far. I just stuffed the cotton in the upper juice channel and closed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the problem with the goblin is that my mod is not always upright. its fine if its standing up, but as soon as its tipped sideways and then brought upright again, the juice just runs out of it.


----------



## BhavZ

Barak said:


> I think the problem with the goblin is that my mod is not always upright. its fine if its standing up, but as soon as its tipped sideways and then brought upright again, the juice just runs out of it.


Check out Trevor Jones video on wicking the Goblin, his method works perfectly every time

Bit of a lengthy video but definitely worth the watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak

BhavZ said:


> Check out Trevor Jones video on wicking the Goblin, his method works perfectly every time
> 
> Bit of a lengthy video but definitely worth the watch.



i did follow that one. my friend said i looked like an idiot with all the blowing i did. I got it perfect once. i think the second and third time i was maybe a little light on the cotton. guess i'll just have to try again. just so irritating with that tank since you always loose your juice if something is not going right.


----------



## BhavZ

Barak said:


> i did follow that one. my friend said i looked like an idiot with all the blowing i did. I got it perfect once. i think the second and third time i was maybe a little light on the cotton. guess i'll just have to try again. just so irritating with that tank since you always loose your juice if something is not going right.


Dude I see you are in Cape Town, when the boys meet again I will let you know and we can meet up. Just bring your rebuild kit with you and I will wick it for you and show you how I do it


----------



## Barak

BhavZ said:


> Dude I see you are in Cape Town, when the boys meet again I will let you know and we can meet up. Just bring your rebuild kit with you and I will wick it for you and show you how I do it


Waiting patiently for a meet up in cape town that i can attend. I see only the joburg people seem to have a lot of gatherings


----------



## BhavZ

Barak said:


> Waiting patiently for a meet up in cape town that i can attend. I see only the joburg people seem to have a lot of gatherings


PM Sent


----------



## Cloudasaurus

BhavZ said:


> PM Sent


Can i join aswell?


----------



## BhavZ

Cloudasaurus said:


> Can i join aswell?


PM me Dude


----------



## Sir Vape

Billow v2 in black and silver now in stock



Get them here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaRoach

Sir Vape said:


> Billow v2 in black and silver now in stock
> View attachment 30849
> View attachment 30850
> 
> Get them here:
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers


Awsome so can i expect my pre order tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## method1

Hopefully not too OT but how does this compare with the subtank mini (which i didn't like - not a kanger fan) - looking to get into a little bit of building, currently using an atlantis which is great for convenience. Also would this work well with an iStick 50w?

Are any coils included?

Thanks!


----------



## Sir Vape

DaRoach said:


> Awsome so can i expect my pre order tomorrow or the day after.




They shipping out tomorrow. So will be Thurs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

method1 said:


> Hopefully not too OT but how does this compare with the subtank mini (which i didn't like - not a kanger fan) - looking to get into a little bit of building, currently using an atlantis which is great for convenience. Also would this work well with an iStick 50w?
> 
> Are any coils included?
> 
> Thanks!




Hey there will pm you to discuss options

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide

Carlito said:


> Sir vape is a legend received mine this morning vaped 4 tanks already awesome tank BUY ONE
> DO IT DO IT!!



"Vaped 4 tanks already", damn, you are legend, 20mi in one day!, suppose if you are the "owner"...no problem!


----------



## Hami

Just ordered and paid, will my purchase ship out tomorrow as well? @Sir Vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes Sir it will

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renesh

Sir Vape said:


> Yes Sir it will


Awesome...can't wait to pair the billow on the snowwolf...


----------

